# AAPL stock tanks



## Satcomer (Sep 29, 2008)

Well it looks like the AAPL stock tanked according to the CNET article Apple shares drop 17.5 percent.

Well I feel several factors contributed to the drastic drop:

1. BAD Economy!
2. Cumulative  effect of bad press. See the thread of Secrecy at Apple is going to far & Another Apple screwup. These posts barely touch the tip of the iceberg on the bad press.

I know the whole market went south but Apple really took it on the chin. Playing the devil's advocate  I really feel that Apple stock was riding to high and should have split a long time ago. 

Maybe the next few days it would be prudent if someone has the means to invest in Apple before the eventual rebound. This is most definitely the time to buy because the this coming quarter Apple almost always outshines every other tech company (according to history).


----------



## fryke (Sep 30, 2008)

Should've bought yesterday. If they release new products today, stock could go up soon again...


----------

